# inactive?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Last night I had Annabell out with me for a while, snuggling on my lap. She then moved onto the floor, and snuggled in her igloo/fleece that's there & munched on a bit of food. I put her back in her cage later and went to bed. One piece of kibble on the wheel to make sure she's been running.

Well I got up to find her food, water & treats happily eaten. The kibble on the wheel has not been moved though and I can't find any trace of poop in her cage? None of her toys were moved eaither. I woke her up to check on her, she seemed fine. No injury, able to walk fine, sniffing away eager to go back to bed.

Should I be concerned, or maybe I just had a lazy hog last night? Time for some pumkin?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

How is Annabell doing?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I feel bad because I never seen the post  I know its very late for the reply but some things you check when they are inactive is the temperature (73-78F), lighting (12-14 hours consistent overhead lighting or lamp). It's good she is eating and drinking, does her belly feel nice and warm when you pick her up? Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Emma did the same thing last night. Her wheel was clean this morning. :| 
I've noticed she doesn't seem to poop unless she exercises and it all seems to end up on or around her wheel. I had guests last night and New Year's Eve so maybe that put her off. 

Maybe it was just an off-night for both our hedgies.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell is doing well. I think the little bugger tricked me and ran on the wheel with the food on the wheel still. I've started instead now to put a piece of food on the top of the wheel rather than inside. It's never sitting on the top anymore in the morning. She'd eating & drinking fairly well again (watching her eat kibble in her hut right now as an afternoon snack). I think I may need to try some pumkin though as some days I will find one or two big solid poops but then others (like today) no poop. Annabell is litter trained and, except when stressed after xmas travelling of changing food, rarely messes up her wheel. Which I love, but also means sometimes wondering what she actually did the night before. lol


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm glad she is fine! Sorry we didn't see the post before.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Not a worry. She still seems to be doing the "poop" every second day, but eating tons, drinking lots of water, and running on her wheel. When she does poop, they're good sized & colour, so maybe she's just not the type to have movements a lot? Any suggestions for adding fiber to her diet?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I've never had to add more fiber to my hedgies diet, but people seem to use canned plain pumpkin, grapenut cereal or oatmeal baby cereal. Maybe adding some more bugs to her diet, if she isn't on the chubby side?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

the silly girl is sooo picky with her food. She gets tons of meal worms already, but eats a couple & then gets bored of them. I actually think she has a bit of trouble with her sense of smell since she doesn't seek out food with her sniffer like my last hog does. I do see her nose go crazy when new people are holding her. but not food meal worms or other foods. I will try adding some oatmeal baby cereal & see how that works


----------

